# WAYYYYYY HEYYYYY  I made it to 50



## whiteghost (Jan 27, 2006)

today i made it to 50 years old ( much to the consternation of my doctor who says i drink too much, smoke too much and have a life that should not survived past 1996 ......) I'm 50 years old... half a century and if Have as much fun  for the next 50... don't cremate me!!! ,,, " it's liable to cause a "fuel/air" explosion


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jan 27, 2006)

Congratulations WG!!!  Happy Birthday to ya!!!  

I'll toast your birthday tonight when I get home from work!


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jan 27, 2006)

checking this thread to see someone which was happy with 50 posts 

```
Sub add_50()
txt = "?sraey erom 05 dda ot tnaw uoy oD !!!!SNOITALUTARGNOC"
Msg = StrReverse("!eno tfel eht kcilc lliw uoy tub ,nottub thgir eht kcilc dluow rotcod ruoY")
MsgBox StrReverse(txt) & Chr(10) & Msg, Len(txt), "ENCORE ?"
End Sub
```


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 28, 2006)

Congrats WhiteGhost!

Half a century old!! :wink:

Richard


----------



## Smitty (Jan 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday!

So do we get to call you "Old Fart" now? 

Smitty


----------



## steve case (Jan 29, 2006)

You're 11 years behind me Bub.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Felix Atagong (Jan 30, 2006)

> today i made it to 50 years old


Keep on truckin' Whiteghost!


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats, Wm.  About an even decade ahead of me; I hit the big "four-o" on the 11<sup>th</sup>.  So -- who's our more senior member, StACase or Shades?


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jan 30, 2006)

Shades.

And congrats to you as well Greg!


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jan 30, 2006)

> Congrats, Wm.  About an even decade ahead of me; I hit the big "four-o" on the 11<sup>th</sup>.  So -- who's our more senior member, StACase or Shades?


Ralpha is in the 80


----------



## Von Pookie (Jan 30, 2006)

Sheesh. And to think I was feeling old because my little cousins just turned *10*. I'm 27 (as of writing this, at least).


----------



## whiteghost (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you all. I've learned more from this board than I thought was possible and intend to put it to good use. Already a friend who teaches dyslexic children is using some "word games" that were made from knowledge I gained here and also some "numbers games"

I count myself "lucky that I found this place, and it managed to turn an extremely boring job into an interest" albeit that job is gone now, I am still learning from here.


----------

